
Elon Musk's Tesla to cut about 3,000 jobs as cars 'too expensive' - sambeau
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-46919489
======
WhompingWindows
Does this thread add any value relative to the other, which directly links to
Tesla's own company update?

~~~
Sirikon
The sensationalism of saying "3.000", which sounds worse than "7%".

~~~
notahacker
With both figures being accurate, I'm not sure choosing the statistic which
acknowledges the actual people affected rather than the statistic which turns
them into a performance metric is "sensationalism", especially when the 7%
figure is also covered in the first sentence of the article.

